# hyökkäävä vs. aggressiivinen



## Gavril

*hyökkäävä vs. agressiivinen*

Are these synonymous words, both meaning "aggressive"?

K


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The correct spelling is _a*gg*ressiivinen_.You give us no context but the two words are indeed synonymous in many contexts.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> The correct spelling is _a*gg*ressiivinen_.You give us no context but the two words are indeed synonymous in many contexts.



Some contexts:

_Joukkue on pelannut oikein aggressiivisesti__/__hyökkäävästi_ _tässä ottelussa

Korkea __hyökkäävyys_/_aggressiivisuus pidetään monista mielisairauden oireena

Liikemiehenä/neuvottelijana/myyjänä hän on oikein aggressiivinen/hyökkäävä

Sonni on epäyleisen aggressiivinen/hyökkäävä, useimpiin sonniin verattuna

_K


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Some contexts:
> 
> _Joukkue on pelannut oikein aggressiivisesti__/__hyökkäävästi_ (both OK) _tässä ottelussa
> 
> Korkeaa __aggressiivisuutta pidetään yhtenä monista mielisairauden oireista
> 
> Liikemiehenä/neuvottelijana/myyjänä hän on oikein aggressiivinen_ hyökkäävä
> _
> Sonni on _epäyleisen poikkeuksellisen_ aggressiivinen_ hyökkäävä_ useimpiin sonneihin verrattuna_


In my opinion:
- _aggressiivinen_ has become more and more common, although it's a loan word and it's often misspelled
- _aggressiivinen_ seems to be less offensive than _hyökkäävä_
- _aggressiivinen_ can be used as a medical term, _hyökkäävä_ seldom
- _aggressiivinen_ can be a positive attribute, _hyökkäävä_ seldom or never (exept for sports)


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> _Korkeaa __aggressiivisuutta pidetään yhtenä monista mielisairauden oireista_



When I said _monista_, I mean "in many people's opinion", not "(one) of many". What would be the correct way of saying the former?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"When I said _monista_, I mean "in many people's opinion", not "(one) of many". What would be the correct way of saying the former?"                                                                                                                                                               
When I read Hakro's reply, I congratulated him in my mind as he had understood your sentence. As it turned out, even he had got in wrong. The basic problem with your sentence is that you cannot combine _monista_ with a passive voice verb (pidetään). 

I would say: _Monista voimakas aggressiivisuus on yksi mielisairauden oireista.

_On the whole I agree with Hakro.


----------

